# What you wearing 5/8/13?



## abmw

Just wanted to start a what you wearing thread for the day


----------



## Mnoble

One of my preferred one!


----------



## torromoto

Oh yeah!! My latest...


----------



## korneevy

JLC for me today...have refinished my Millimetri's bezel last night, so it will be on the wrist this w-end for sure


----------



## RICH61703




----------



## tig047

Black Wayfarer II


----------



## JohnP33

torromoto said:


> Oh yeah!! My latest...


That is a really cool looking design. Nice.

I am wearing a cheapo Rodina automatic.


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new 380 is on the wrist today.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Tp

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## Akerue

Can't seem to get my 3717 off my wrist!! Loving it!

Sorry for the crap phone pic.


----------



## jynl




----------



## StefB

Just saw the thread - here's what I had on yesterday.


----------



## jeremydw

Switching back an forth throughout the day with these two.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Marlin

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## Akerue

nelsondevicenci said:


> Marlin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Wow Nelson! You always come up with awesome Nimos that I've never even seen or heard about!

That one's a beauty, looks great on your wrist!


----------



## ericfeuer

ignore my startling just out from winter leg tan....


----------



## phunky_monkey

jynl said:


>


It's sometimes easy to forget what a stellar piece the original Millemetri in black is. Best value pre-owned watch on the market in my opinion, and by some distance. Love it!


----------



## ericfeuer

Wearin The Beast today, Anonimo Professionale GMT Waffle on Bracelet


----------



## lorsban

Just arrived! (thanks Nelson! You the man!)










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dstorbit




----------



## nelsondevicenci

Mark II

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## lorsban

nelsondevicenci said:


> Mark II
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Nice! What strap is that?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Anonimo Kodiak Tan caramel strap


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Marinai

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## 11oss




----------



## nelsondevicenci

Waffle

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## phunky_monkey

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## lorsban

Wow guys!

Still the same for me...










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darby11

Tobacco


----------



## budhudson

My newly serviced Bronze D-Date with black dial


----------



## Mnoble

Do you like my new strap?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Super nice !

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Au

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## sea0bass

Very nice.. looks integrated. Where did you get that strap ?


----------



## RICH61703

new shoes on the vintage


----------



## Mnoble

Thanks everyone!!!

I bought it at a Spanish distributor. Not sure were he get it from... Some more pictures

I love those Straps!!!












sea0bass said:


> Very nice.. looks integrated. Where did you get that strap ?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

TP

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

SM II

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## budhudson

This one today


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Blu

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## korneevy




----------



## nelsondevicenci

Toshi

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## phunky_monkey

Ol' trusty today - has been a little while.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Bronze

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Marlin

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

More cream

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## lorsban

nelsondevicenci said:


> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


What is that? First time to see that dial.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Is a Special edition made for Singapore Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## lorsban

nelsondevicenci said:


> Is a Special edition made for Singapore Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Cool!

I wonder how the Singapore market is doing? That's the first place I learned about the brand. They must have a following to have a special edition.

Last I heard, Red Army watches was the distributor.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korneevy

lorsban said:


> Cool!
> 
> I wonder how the Singapore market is doing? That's the first place I learned about the brand. They must have a following to have a special edition.
> 
> Last I heard, Red Army watches was the distributor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


I was in Singapore only a couple months ago and Red Army Watches folks in ION Orchard Mall had the whole of two Anonimo pieces in stock and along with a used Millimetri in bronze on the display...a sad affair. They were unsure about any new supply so I guess without watches in stock and no delivery timeline, coupled with same responsiveness on warranty repairs from new boys as we have seen elsewhere, that market is pretty much gone belly up.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

In the past Singapore was one of the important markets for Anonimo, but like two years ago they Citimex and Anonimo finish a long and reliable relabtionship. 

Then like a year ago i thin Red Army was in the picture and i thing was his Premium brand because they sell many quartz brands and russian automatics.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## lorsban

I got a Russian Aviator from Red Army.

Damn these new owners. I'm getting really frustrated with their ineptitude.

Reminds me of when Palm was bought by HP, only to be mishandled, broken up. The promise of nice new models never came to be.

Anyway, here's the Ddate on rubber (to bring things back on topic lol) :


















Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darby11

Pro power reserve


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Nero

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## darby11

Love the Nero, I thought it came with one of the best nimo straps out there. I cycled through practically every mark2 there is is, literally. In the end onely room for one so I stuck with Drass gold. (Until I get sick of it....)


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Flyback

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## jeremydw

nelsondevicenci said:


> Flyback
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Gorgeous!


----------



## SBD

This whole page is full of historic awesomeness! Nice stuff everybody! Pro Crono Waffle on steel for me today


----------



## korneevy




----------



## jeremydw

korneevy said:


>


Love it! Old school, no name in the logo. Perfect!! Same here...


----------

